# Michigan Fatty!



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

*http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/images/mmhcr_07_54_19_171_PM_29_May_2011_lg.jpg*

Never seen one that wide before and looks like
it could use a few lapse on the treadmill for sure!

From here...

http://www.morelmushroomhunting.net/report/current/mmhc_report_page1.html


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Holy Frijoles! You could stuff that with a couple ribeye's :tdo12:


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I'd bet it's Morchella crassipes, the last of the true morels. Sometimes called Bigfoots or Thickfoots. Usually fruit in June, depending on the weather and area. Won't take many of them for a meal. Nice post !! They are just starting in my area. I found these and a few more a couple of days ago. Not as big ,but still had some growing time if I wouldn't have found them.


----------



## skulldugary (Apr 12, 2003)

Definitly is'nt a Slim Fast morel is it?


----------



## spear (Oct 15, 2010)

Never seen a monster like that! To bad you couldnt get it mounted and put on the wall.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

new screen saver


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

DAMN!:yikes::yikes: How much did it weigh, I wonder.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

That's a great pic. Jack!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I've found some of those big boys just outside Plymouth back when I lived in Michigan. A couple of them were as large as a basketball. It was kind of cool looking from the top of a hill and seeing them 50 yards away.

Marc


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

kingfisher2 said:


> I've found some of those big boys just outside Plymouth back when I lived in Michigan. A couple of them were as large as a basketball. It was kind of cool looking from the top of a hill and seeing them 50 yards away.
> 
> Marc


I don't believe you.

Bet they were puff balls!:evil:


----------



## Fish-N-Backstraps (Jan 2, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

